# My Journal - For rants, fish, etc



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My first post for this journal!
*
First I guess I should tell you a little bit about me. *

Most of you don't know me. That's fine - I used to be a breeder and had to take a break. Now I am back, and I intend to stay... Even if not on this forum, I'll still be around! My plans are currently underway, and perhaps I will share it on here sometime.

I don't care to "tread lightly". I won't step on people's toes mind you... I'll just stomp on them. :lol: But they are usually the ones who feel they are better than everyone else.

I don't do things by "the rules" in the fish keeping hobby. People love to come up with new ways and new scare tactics... It's pretty unfortunate because there really isn't a "perfect" set way to keep or breed fish. I know seasoned aquarists who do things FAR away from "the box" and they do things I could not even imagine of doing! (Especially if I tried I would probably suck at it). 

*FISH:*

8 new fish from the same person, and they have camellanus worms. This sucks. One dragon, three Cambodians, one metallic, and three solid color males. ALL have these stupid worms. So, treating for as long as needed, feeding garlic dipped pellets, and have some strong kick-them-where-it-hurts dewormers coming in. 

On a good note however I do have 4 fish coming from Aquabid. So all is not lost! They'll be joining the "we're not sick!" shelf.

*RANT:*

Inconsiderate know-it-alls. They rule the world, don't they? They tear a strip out of those who give opinions or experiences if it contradicts their profound knowledge. They remove the issue at hand if they feel their power slipping. Like my signature says: _"You must know nothing in order to know all, for all is nothing and nothing is for all."_
As contradictory as that sounds, isn't it true?

But what's worse? People who feel the urge to hold onto a grudge. Forever and beyond! Even when the person, to which they fuel their hatred towards, leaves, they feel the urge to continuously hunt them down and pester them. What if the person doesn't respond back to this treatment? To this immature behavior? We're always told as children that if we ignore it - it shall cease. But it really doesn't. Just makes these "stalkers" push and push to get a reaction. They bash, they blame - they play silly little mind games. All for what? To prove how much better they are than this person? But isn't that also a contradiction considering their idiocy?


All well! Guess it is just how it is 


Almost forgot! Yes, I am starting a pet store. For those who DO know me, you knew I had this idea for a while. It's starting out small, then working up - with a partnership with a friend of mine. Between the two of us we have enough knowledge to start, and of course like ANY real pet store we'll continue to learn in order to bring the best that we can to potential customers.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm feeling a bit bored. And perhaps rant-happy.

So!

Standing up for one another... Used to be the ideal chivalry and good Samaritan type of deals. As the years went by, more and more people are more eager to whip out their phones to record fights or arguments rather than resolve the issue. 

What's worse is people backing up the bully. Agreeing with every single word that comes out of his or her mouth. They claim it is respect - I say it's fear. Fear of being bullied, harassed, or in other words bothered by this bully. I cannot count how many times I have seen this happen... Whether in person...

Or online.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You made a journal . Now we can see what's going on with you and your fish... It's been a while. 

Congrats on the petstore, you've had that dream longer then I have been on here and it's awesome someone who knows what they're doing and respects animals as living beings rather then commodities is making one... And close to me, at that. I'm assuming it'll be an online business, at this point?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes. My friend is close to Red Deer, and we figure we can work it out so that delivery fees will apply to either end of our "area", but we can provide supplies and stock for REAL prices... Plus anything live will be healthy! Currently we are starting with decor (mammals, reptiles and fish). I will move onto enclosures/cages/fish tanks later. We'll be FB based for now. I will probably work on a website later as well.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hope the pictures work (notsosmart phone).

Just a couple that I own.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

I give your rant an 8.5, not enough curse words. I am kidding of course.  I am new here, so didn't even know you were gone, but welcome back. Beautiful fish and good luck with your store.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Glad you made a journal, I enjoy your posts and wisdom!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I would have added quite a few cuss words if it weren't for the fact someone would go through it and edit them out  Or decide whether or not I stay at this forum :lol:

AQUABID:

.... Well now I have no more money for new fish. Because I spent it on new fish. This one is an example!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

LEVAMISOLE: 99+%

Dose one: The next morning noticed the worms were dull, listless and lacked any color. YES! Onto the next water change (treated water)! This stuff kicks this dang parasite's ass. This is livestock grade... I am just careful to make sure to measure out the whole 1.5625 of a gram (such a small amount, visually).


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome that they're dying, that's a great sign. Callamunus worms scare me. Everyone infected was from overseas, right? same breeder?

New boy looks fantastic!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Europe, actually. The small store in Lacombe gets them from someone in Calgary who orders them in from Europe (I actually asked lol). Now I am just... A bit wary of fish locally unless locally bred. That's why I got aquabid fish (well that and they are gorgeous).


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful fish! Glad to hear that the worms are dying off.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well the last of the visible worms are dead  EVERYONE ate - even the dragon girl. Gave them all some frozen brine shrimp, and they ate it up.


----------

